# Psalmopoeus reduncas



## abstract (Nov 21, 2003)

Once again, I don't have any pictures.  But I searched the boards and couldn't find much info on this beautiful species. 

Can any AP keepers post pictures / observed information about this species?  I want one bad.....


----------



## abstract (Nov 24, 2003)

BUMP!!!!

Does ANYONE have one of these?


----------



## Tarantula Lover (Nov 24, 2003)

I really want one though! They are an amzing t, and i just need this one to complete my Psalmopoues collection.,


James


----------



## vulpina (Nov 24, 2003)

I have a P. reduncans but not getting a digital cam til x-mas, will post a pic then.

Andy


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 18, 2004)

I know its an old thread but what the heck  ;P 

Here are some pics on my female P. reduncus. At the moment she is guarding an eggsack very well.













Cheers


----------



## Jakob (Dec 18, 2004)

MetalDragon_boy said:
			
		

> At the moment she is guarding an eggsack very well.
> Cheers


Very nice! Good luck with that! Don't see this species being bred too often!

Later, 

Jake


----------



## shogun804 (Dec 18, 2004)

those are the first good pics ive seen thank you for posting them.. :worship: 
that is one bad *** T....damn this wishlist.... :worship:


----------



## manville (Dec 18, 2004)

very nice tarantula!  Ive been wanting that for some time now


----------



## Schlyne (Dec 18, 2004)

That is definately a T for the wishlist.  Great looking T.   :clap:


----------



## Tarantula (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you all for the compliments!   



			
				Jake H. said:
			
		

> Don't see this species being bred too often!


Yeah this is the first time in Sweden anyone has a sac on this species.

Cheers


----------



## Cory Loomis (Dec 20, 2004)

P. reduncas is a great arboreal.  Mine stays out on the cork, has an elaborate retreat, and is an aggressive feeder.  I'm really glad that Botar suggested this one.  (I bought it and the P. pulcher to add to the P. cambridgei and P. irminia that I had already purchased from him.)  If you want some nice Psalmopoeus specimens, Botar has great ones reasonably priced.  The P. reduncas is definitely a favorite of mine, and I would recommend it for anyone who wants something uncommon.


----------

